# -----------CENTRAL AMERICA - Cities - Malls - Skyline's---HUGE THREAD!



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

56k Warning!
Despite all the poverty in this Region, these 7 countries are emerging with modern cities, constructions, highways ,lifestyles etc. all part of Central America's Growing economy with tons of malls, foreign investments & constructions. For example Grupo Roble







its self as a company, already Grupo Roble owns 17 malls in this region and of course this is jus one out of many Malls or Plazas companies growing through out our Region. The more unified Central America with its Pan-American Highway and its growing buisneses between each other Central America will grow beyond everyones expectations and to just OnE CeNtRaL AmERiCan PRIdE also for the rest of LaTiN AMEriCa !!!!! :cheers:  :cheers: :hug: :grouphug: 

Central America is also home to some of the worlds best beaches with nice warm waters great surf and a natural tropical settings offering the Pacific Ocean beaches and the (Caribbean)Atlantic ocean beaches which both sides are very easy to access back and forth.









GUATEMALA CITY,GUATEMALA












































































































































































































































SAN SALVADOR CITY, EL SALVADOR

























































































] 








































































































































SANTANA CITY, EL SALVADOR





























TEGUCIGALPA CITY, HONDURAS



















































































PUERTO CORTEZ, HONDURAS




















SAN PEDRO SULA CITY, HONDURAS

























































































































MANAGUA CITY,NICARAGUA




































































































































 SAN JOSE CITY, COSTA RICA




















































































































































































































































































PANAMA CITY, PANAMA





































































































































































































































































































































































































COLON CITY , PANAMA



















MANZANILLO PORT BIGGEST PORT OF LATIN AMERICA
























































































































































*Hope you guys enjoyed this tour of most of the Latin cities in Central America
QUE VIVA CENTRO AMERICA COñO!!!*   :drunk: :nocrook: :rock: :applause:


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

:master: simply beautiful! thanks for taking the time to make this thread.. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Your welcome!!!! took me a long ass time!, but its alright it jus shows my love 4 C.A


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

:banana: :nocrook: :rock: :drunk: :banana:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

CHINO EXCELENTE THREAD!!! porque no lo copias al Latin bajo cities y skylines! ahi tendra mas trafico!


----------



## helloo (Jun 8, 2004)

thank u chino, super nice pix, i really like them and saved, btw  wat dose WARO mean in spanish?


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great thread!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

America Central is full of beauty


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

WOW, I'm worn out and all I had to do was look at the pics(thanks for the hard work).

Great to see the region wrapped in one thread like this, and I have to say Panama City is amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Congratulations by this great work.. Chino Waro..! :applause: :applause: 

In Central America there are very modern cities and a very rich cultural legacy..!

Visit these websites: *

*www.belizetourism.org

www.visitguatemala.com

www.turismo.com.sv

www.letsgohonduras.com

www.intur.gob.ni

www.visitcostarica.com

www.panamainfo.com[/COLOR]*


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome thread, thanks for sharing all these great pics.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments every1 :nocrook: 

Irazu, no quiero hacer un thread en Ciudades y rascacielos, lo que prefiero hacer es un link ahi, para que los commentarios que se hagan sean en uno solo thread....
pero no se como hacer un link para este thread, para postiarlo en Ciudades y Rascacielos 

Oh and Waro is short for Guaro which means Alcoholic Drinks  :drunk: :cheers1:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Si algien tiene algunas fotos que quieras que pongo de tu Pais y ciudad, me las dan pa editar  ((Fotos de ciudades namas Porfa))


----------



## Daortíz (Nov 2, 2002)

*AWESOME THREAD!!!!!!!!! 

THANKS FOR BRINGING CENTRAL AMERICA INTO FOCUS Chino_waro kay:
THIS PART OF THE WORLD DEFINITELY HAS A LOT OF UNEXPECTED SURPRISES!

GREAT WORK :OKAY:  *  



.


----------



## ChukieDiddieboppy (May 10, 2005)

Colega Chino Waro, excelente compendio fotografico de las ciudades mas importantes de America Central. Ojala que siga enriqueciendo esta coleccion. 

Realmente, usted ha tirado la casa por la ventana con esta "top notch" coleccion.

Muchos Kudos, Kudos, Kudos, Kudos................Kudos!

Gracias.

Carlos V. Ramirez
07.09.2005
Riverdale, Bronx, NYC


----------



## FlavioZona5 (Mar 21, 2005)

WOWWWWW Simplemente magnifico chino guaro, ahora si te echaste un 100!!
Felicitaciones amigo, y ahora si que pusiste en alto el nombre de centro america!!


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

MuchAs GracIas OtRa Vez!!!


----------



## gijose1 (Dec 15, 2003)

Excellent work, lindo trabajo y muy buena recopilacion. Sin duda Panama city es de lo mejor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Luv it, what else can I say?

Chino te pasaste, great stuff... you think we can add other Central American Cities to your thread???

Great!


----------



## seb5990 (Jul 3, 2005)

i couldnt look at all...GOT TIRED! nice tho


----------



## limited (Oct 10, 2004)

wonderful thread!!! Lots of pics!!! Panama is simply amazing!


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Thanks tico, sure go ahead and post another C.A. city if you want, np


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow ! What a thread

Excellent tour around all of central america...

Great collection of pics !!

Thanks for sharing...

:booze: :cheers2:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

PLenty of new edits....!! Central America is Just full of beautiful Sceneries , but those are enuff Images for now  

:dance: :dance: 
:drunk: :rock: :cheers1: :naughty: :bow:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

New Pictures Of Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Honduras

 :eek2:  :eek2:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

More Pictures for Colon CIty!!! WelComE BaCk Everyone!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice work Chino Waro kay:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

:angel1: :angel1:


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

very good work. I don't think we'd ever see these photos otherwise - thank you very much for putting this together.

And, I didn't think Panama City was so burly - wow.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Thanks again ! but really, for me it was some sort of a pleasure to make this thread


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Chuck for your New Pictures from Tegucigalpa and San Pedro Sula Also Thanks Panamaboom for your New pictures I snatched from your thread of Punta Pacifica hehehe :devil:  I just had too they are awsome!! :eek2:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

amazing thread ! kay:


----------



## letsgoworld (May 22, 2005)

Thankyou!! very nice photos


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you Chino Waro for such wonderful thread!!!!


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

realmente mas de lo k yo me esperava, felicitaciones !


----------

